# Dexos 2 oil



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Is this the list you have?
GM dexos information center


What's your ZipCode?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

5W30 Dexos2 oil by the litre is GM part number 88865157.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW, here is Valvoline (Ashland Oil) info on *dexos™ 1* & *2*: Valvoline and the GM dexos Specification

...note carefully the last sentence of statement 4)


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

That is the list I have EcoDave, thank you. My zip code is 76180 Dallas, Tx area, I'll check on what GM is charging for that stuff, you have any idea Tomko?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...note carefully the last sentence of statement 4)





> In the owners manual it specifically states that a "dexos licensed *or equivalent*" product should be used..


There are several oil producers that do not wish to pay the Dexos licensing fee but make compatible products.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

> [h=3]4. Do I have to use a dexos licensed product to maintain warranty for my 2011MY GM vehicle?[/h][h=3]Federal law prohibits GM from requiring you to use a dexos licensed product to maintain warranty.
> [/h]



That is interesting...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

70AARCUDA - I read that information, but do a search for Maxlife 'Valvoline' transmission fluid and you will see that the wrong oil can cause you issues and void the warranty, the manufacturer will not cover the damage. Not to dog on Valvoline, I run it myself in my 97 and it works great, but it should at least say that it meets the Dexos2 specifications.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Stopped by the GM parts department to price out the oil and it isn't too bad, the oil filter is pretty expensive though. Looks like a fairly mid range price, I would save about $10 doing a full synthetic change with Mobil1 on my other cars. On a side note I had a real nice looking white LTZ Cruze next to me on the highway, driver wasn't bad looking either.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> 70AARCUDA - I read that information, but do a search for Maxlife 'Valvoline' transmission fluid and you will see that *the wrong oil can cause you issues and void the warranty,* the manufacturer will not cover the damage.


The wrong oil is not *" or equivalent"* however.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting that Dexos 2 is a synthetic blend and not full synthetic.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mobil 1 ESP 0w-40 is dexos2. If you have a Pep Boys nearby, might want to check them out and stock up when they have a sale. Castrol Edge 5w-40 is also listed as a dexos2 compatible oil.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Mobil 1 ESP 0w-40 is dexos2. If you have a Pep Boys nearby, might want to check them out and stock up when they have a sale. Castrol Edge 5w-40 is also listed as a dexos2 compatible oil.


Might be Dexos2 but not the recommended viscosity.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's dexos2, Xw-30 or Xw-40, and what's available in the local market, GM shouldn't say anything. Besides, the dexos information website says that it's acceptable. It's not like running 0w-20 dexos1 in an engine calling for 5w-30 dexos1. Going slightly thicker, like an Xw-30 to an Xw-40, won't matter as much as going thinner, say from a 5w-30 to a 0w-20.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I was under the belief the chart was just Dexos2 approved oil for GM diesels, not Chevy Cruze 2.0 Diesel approved oil. That's why different weights are on the chart.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

sciphi said:


> If it's dexos2, Xw-30 or Xw-40, and what's available in the local market, GM shouldn't say anything. Besides, the dexos information website says that it's acceptable. It's not like running 0w-20 dexos1 in an engine calling for 5w-30 dexos1. Going slightly thicker, like an Xw-30 to an Xw-40, won't matter as much as going thinner, say from a 5w-30 to a 0w-20.


Xw40 is not recommended for any GM vehicles.

The Cruze owners manual states for Dexos1 and Dexos2:
---------------------------
*Viscosity Grade* 
SAE 5W-30 is the best viscosity grade for the vehicle.* Do not use other viscosity grade oils such as SAE 10W-30, 10W-40, or 20W-50. 

* Cold Temperature Operation: In an area of extreme cold, where the temperature falls below −29°C (−20°F), an SAE 0W-20 oil may be used. An oil of this viscosity grade will provide easier cold starting for the engine at extremely low temperatures. When selecting an oil of the appropriate viscosity grade, always select an oil of the correct specification. See “Specification” earlier in this section.

*Caution: *Use only engine oil that is approved to the dexos2 specification or equivalent engine oil as defined in the preceding paragraph. Failure to use the recommended engine oil can result in engine damage not covered by the vehicle warranty.
------------------------------------
Now whether or not GM can state engine repairs are not covered by the warranty would be up to the law of the land.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If a 40 weight isn't approved, why are any Xw-40's on the official GM Dexos website: GM dexos information center 

That sure looks like it's approved. And, if it's what's available locally, it's what's going to be used. A 0w-40 or a 5w-40 is a popular diesel oil weight. Might as well be sure to get one that's dexos2 approved so warranty issues do not arise. 

Lastly, I do not see a single 0w-20 that's dexos2 approved. There are 0w-20's that meet dexos1, but gasoline engines have different lubrication requirements than diesel engines. For example, gasoline engine oil does not need to deal with suspending soot nearly as much as diesel engine oil does. And, diesel engine oil does not have to concern itself with poisoning a catalytic converter, so it can have higher anti-wear additive levels than a similar gas engine oil. What poisons a gasoline engine's cat won't poison a DPF or NOx trap. 

If GM really recommended a 0w-20 for use in a turbodiesel, it has to be one stout oil.

If I am incorrect, I will graciously accept any kindly-worded corrections.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

sciphi said:


> If a 40 weight isn't approved, why are any Xw-40's on the official GM Dexos website: GM dexos information center
> 
> That sure looks like it's approved. And, if it's what's available locally, it's what's going to be used. A 0w-40 or a 5w-40 is a popular diesel oil weight. Might as well be sure to get one that's dexos2 approved so warranty issues do not arise.
> 
> ...


You have to try to understand that the Dexos specification applies to GM engine produced and sold throughout the world. Dexos1 and Dexos2 are not CANUS only. 

Currently GM only sells one engine in CANUS that requires Dexos2. But there are tens of others sold in other markets. Engines sold in these other markets have different viscosity requirements and therefore several different viscosities have received the Dexos2 certification. 

As has already been pointed out Dexos2 of the correct viscosity is readily available at any GM dealership along with the correct oil filter which appears to be a unique unit.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I do know that dexos1 and dexos2 are global specifications. But, if a GM dealer is not nearby and one is not passing by one anytime soon, it's nice to know what other oils meet the specification. Believe it or not, some folks who will purchase a Cruze Diesel will run into that exact situation. I was in that situation where the nearest GM dealer was 25 miles away. Very inconvenient to go just for an oil change. Some NAPA stores carry Liqui-Moly. And, other stores carry Mobil 1 ESP 0w-40. It's not like finding dexos1 5w-30, which is readily available even in remote parts of North America.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

sciphi said:


> I do know that dexos1 and dexos2 are global specifications. But, if a GM dealer is not nearby and one is not passing by one anytime soon, it's nice to know what other oils meet the specification. Believe it or not, some folks who will purchase a Cruze Diesel will run into that exact situation. I was in that situation where the nearest GM dealer was 25 miles away. Very inconvenient to go just for an oil change. Some NAPA stores carry Liqui-Moly. And, other stores carry Mobil 1 ESP 0w-40. It's not like finding dexos1 5w-30, which is readily available even in remote parts of North America.


Not yet. 

But as already pointed out the only engine sold in CANUS that requires Dexos2 is the RPO LUZ in the Cruze Diesel. 

Published reports indicate that as of June 30 Chevrolet had only sold 182 units. Do you seriously expect that someone other than a Chevrolet dealer would sell an oil for an engine with such slight market penetration? Furthermore, how many of those do you suspect are in need of an oil change today?

Maybe in a year when 20,000 are on the road and in need of an oil change NAPA can make a business case to stock the recommended oil.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

dexos™ 2_ - "...or *equivalent*..."_


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

GM quit using W40 oil in the late 80's. Problem was the left side of engines (emission side) would be totally sludged and the right would be clean as a whistle. Lots of problems with that oil.

The current available Dexos2 is part #88865157, but it's liters. Yet they state in their message that it is just under $5 per quart dealer cost. So they of course will retail for more. :blink:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Comparing 1980's conventional 10w-40 to modern synthetic 0w-40 or 5w-40 is like comparing an Apple II to a MacBook. The modern oil is so much better at the task at hand it's ridiculous. Old 10w-40's were heavily dependent on viscosity improvers that did break down and sludge up. Better basestocks and additive packages eliminated that problem for today's 40-weight oils when changed regularly. And, 0w-40 and 5w-40 are generally fully synthetic oils that are far more tolerant of high temperatures and pressures than any 10w-40 would ever be.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Castrol edge, gold and black bottle synthetic is dexos 2 approved. Also found at all Wal-Mart and parts stores


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> Castrol edge, gold and black bottle synthetic is dexos 2 approved. Also found at all Wal-Mart and parts stores


This must be a recent development. Good find!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Not the regular Castrol Edge, its a special version formulated for gas and diesel motors.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So yes the oil is no where. Dealer only hmm:2cents: I found out when i talked dealer into a free oil change. Purchased from independent dealer. Go to my friends shop oil change ,tire rotation . 5 hours later finished . local dealers had no oil in stock except one had 4qts:eusa_clap:
Need 4.5 yes. So of course the shop had a delivery coming in with some. No local auto shops had any dexos 2 - 1 only imagine that.
So not happy i did a search. *Titan GT1 Pro Flex SAE 5w30 Synthetic Motor Oil*

My jugs say dexos 2 approved cannot find any that say it now. They do not even say pro flex
Got lucky 3ea 5 liter jugs 118.00 shipped 5.20 Qts per jug 39.33 per jug. 7.56 a qt. Now 55$ a jug
and found this also a full syn not a blend that they used in my car

Fuchs *Titan GT1 PRO FLEX 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil -approvals: ACEA C3, ACEA A3/B3; API SM; BMW LONGLIFE-04; MB-APPROVAL 229.51; GM *_DEXOS 2_*; VW 502.00, VW 505.00, VW ... 
There is oil out there i am very choosy about my oil.
My f350 powerstroke i run Scheaffers oil made in St. Louis Mo feel it is the best oil out there but no dexos 2 approval. I run 10000 mile oil changes with analysis. Built before heavy emissions took place and never an issue specs on analysis come back are always Awesome. I do think that the new Castrol Magnatech is dexos 2. So i did check only Dexos 1*


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Mobil 1 ESP pepboys


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

An old thread brought back up. The OP is from Denmark, so his choice might be limited.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've had good luck with this TOTAL/Elf 182950 Engine Oil


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I think I am going to use the TOTAL once I am out of my complete care, unless I can find the full synthetic Dexos 2 at the dealer.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I've had good luck with this TOTAL/Elf 182950 Engine Oil





CruzeDan said:


> I think I am going to use the TOTAL once I am out of my complete care, unless I can find the full synthetic Dexos 2 at the dealer.


This is what I use. I did a group buy almost two years ago.


----------

